# Hey, Jim.. what do you think?



## Quackrstackr (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't make up my mind...






(RRA Coyote Rifle)

or


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 2, 2010)

I like how the "public PM" is used to brag 8) :lol: 


You're a lucky guy to have the weigh those options.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 2, 2010)

Since when is buying a new gun bragging?

Maybe when you have gotten out of college, worked for the next 20 years and had your company give you a small stock bonus for not walking when they filed bankruptcy, you can buy one too. :lol: 

I know Jim is a fan of the AR platform and is working on building his own. That is why I titled it that way. Others can chime in with their preference if they like.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay man.


----------



## Andy (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the Coyote version myself... 

Good luck with the purchase, and either one I'm sure will provide MANY fun days at the range. 

Are you going to get it in the .223?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd have to spend a week to make a choice like that


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes. 5.56/223.

If it were going to be strictly for hunting instead of hunting and recreational shooting, I might opt for something different. The 5.56/223 ammo is about as cheap as you can get in centerfire ammo.

The coyote rifles now come with the same stock as the elite, simply in a fixed version.

I was originally dead set on the coyote rifle but once I got to thinking about it, it will probably be used more for recreational shooting than hunting. They are roughly the same price but the elite comes with two, thirty round clips and two different sight/mount options where the coyote comes with only one five round clip and nothing in the way of a scope mount or sights. I think there is only a 1/4 MOA guarantee difference between the two.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 2, 2010)

Very Nice, ive had my eye on this one for awhile now.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 2, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Very Nice, ive had my eye on this one for awhile now.



Sweet!

Be very careful... you'll shoot your eye out, kid.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 2, 2010)

Rock River Arms is top notch..... never heard anything bad about them, their guns or their service. We looked at them seriously when we were changing out our .40 S&W MP5's for .223's in our squad cars (ended up getting free M16's and modifying them for police work - saved a bundle) but, if not for the free government M16's, I would have gone with Rock River.......... just info for what it is worth...


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2010)

I would go with the Rock River. My reasons...

1, You can attach a tactical light on the front battlerail. 
2, The Front of the Rock River will allow you to Breach Glass and clock someone in the squash if you had too! 8) 

If the zombies start coming, those are 2 VERY IMPORTANT features. :LOL2: 

The beauty of the AR platform is you can buy one and then change it up, sort of like girls changing clothes on their Barbies. :LOL2: 


The one I am building, I plan on using the Ace stock from the Top one. Possibly there "entry" short stock. Someone local was cool enough to offer to take me to the range and shoot one with the stock to see if it is too short.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I like how the "public PM" is used to brag 8) :lol:



Yes! Awesome isn't it! :beer: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2010)

Jim said:


> I would go with the Rock River. My reasons...
> 
> 1, You can attach a tactical light on the front battlerail.
> 2, The Front of the Rock River will allow you to Breach Glass and clock someone in the squash if you had too! 8)
> ...




LIAR! 

*
You know, deep in your heart, that you woudl purchase BOTH GUNS!*


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 3, 2010)

If my free stock bonus had done what Jim Cramer had said that it was going to do... I might be buying both. :lol: 

Fingers crossed, I will be ordering the Elite Operator today with the tactical carry handle (for mounting a red dot) and the 1" tube elevated scope mount (for mounting some actual magnified glass). I am wondering how well those bases will hold zero after being swapped over.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 8, 2010)

Say hello to my little friend...






The Vortex Strikefire should be here about mid week.

Edit:

I spoke too soon. A trip to the front door revealed that the brown truck had made the rounds by the house this afternoon as well.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2010)

Boom! There it is! :beer:

Wow that is sweet looking man! What made you choose the Vortex Strikefire?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 9, 2010)

Good reviews and no desire to drop $1k+ on an ACOG. :lol: 

I did quite a bit of studying of reviews on mid level red dots and the Strikefire name kept popping up.. for even less than what I was going to spend. I talked to the CS rep for Vortex before I made my purchase and they seem to have on heck of a CS department... plus, the scope has a lifetime no-fault warranty. If it breaks for any reason, send it in for repair or a new one. :shock: 

The dot is not super crisp like the ultra high end scopes but it is not bad, either. This one has red/green selectable dots and a nightvision setting, plus a 2x magnification doubler that can be attached. I would have to use a cantilever mount and move the scope forward for clearance to the rear sight to use it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

very sweet rifle

so when we going to see some pics of some dead yotes


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 9, 2010)

Not sure.

I've got to get my hands on some ammo and get it sighted in first. :LOL2: 

There are never enough hours in the day or days in the week (especially weekends  )


----------



## switchback (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet!!! 

Bought a stripped lover and 30 round clips awhile back. Been wanting to build mine for awhile but keep spending on other things. Think I've decided against the 223 and going for next step up. Not something I'll use on a regular bases so hasn't been on top of my list lately.

Congrats on a sweet setup!!! Can't wait to see some pics either.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 12, 2010)

switchback said:


> Think I've decided against the 223 and going for next step up.



6.5 Grendel?


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2010)

Got the stripped lower and the DPMS LPK today! :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweet!

If you are anything like me.. you already have it put together. :lol: 

I made an ammo run today and picked up a chamber brush while I was at it. As soon as the weather lets up and time permits... it's sight in time.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Sweet!
> 
> If you are anything like me.. you already have it put together. :lol:
> 
> I made an ammo run today and picked up a chamber brush while I was at it. As soon as the weather lets up and time permits... it's sight in time.



We are actually having an AR-15 build day. A bunch of guys are gathering at a local gun club next month to build AR's. Some will bring tools, food, swap meet and stuff like that. It should be fun!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 15, 2010)

Next month?

How can you stand the wait? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Next month?
> 
> How can you stand the wait? :mrgreen:



Gives me more time to sneak more parts in the house!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 28, 2010)

Maybe I am done tinkering for a while... maybe. :LOL2: 

Boonie Packer sling along with Magpul XTM rail covers installed and I got a decent deal on some windowed Pmags. I also mounted a 3x9x40 scope that I already had laying around in the additional high rise rings to swap for the red dot / tactical handle whenever needed. I found a good deal on bulk ammo too but they ran out before I could order.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2010)

WOW! Super jealous! That AR looks sweet man! Can not wait till mine is done.


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweet setup! don't forget to get the grease out of that block before you heat it up! that ia a sweet scope i'll have to check that out for my S&W M&P 15 :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you talking about getting the grease out of the gas block?

This rifle came in well oiled but I didn't see any signs of grease when cleaning before taking it out to shoot it.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 1, 2010)

The LAR is cooler looking but I think the Coyote is more functional. So I'd go with the Coyote.


----------

